# Beak sharpening on perch?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

My parrotlets favourite perch is the little pink one she has to keep her nails down on. She hs started to rub her beak on it a lot latley, mainly on the tip as if sharpening it and it does feel sharper afterwards. I know this is normal but I dont know just how much and how long for is normal.
Also, she has started getting stains on her beak from the pink perch.
I'm worried she's gonna chip part of her beak off or something.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

shouldn't worry too much the parrot i used to live with (rio) used to do it all the time as if she was sharpening it ready to attack the next woman who walked in the room (which she did to my ex a few times lol) haha pink stains are probably just the dye coming off the perch into the small scraches it will be bird safe colouring, but if you wanna stop her beak being pink change the colour perch  or you could just think of it like lipstick for your parrot lol


----------



## herriotfan (Dec 3, 2009)

Perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. :2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## herriotfan (Dec 3, 2009)

Your bird would also like you to scratch their beak with your nails.
It will help get off any flakey bits. When birds live together with others they will preen each other and 'do' each others beaks. 
It helps to build and strengthen the bond you have together.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. I do that already and the scratching of the head etc. She also likes to fence with my nails lol. Afterwards she laughs and regurgitates.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Are there any other bonding techniques? (she's not a new bird) but I'm always looking for new ways to mke her happy...especially as she's plucking ATM still.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> Are there any other bonding techniques? (she's not a new bird) but I'm always looking for new ways to mke her happy...especially as she's plucking ATM still.


maybe worth traing her to do some tricks  i'v been watching loads of it on youtube lately but seems like the only ones who train their birds are the americans haha 

Why You Should Use A Clicker - YouTube


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. Only just saw this reply. Yeah they are all americans lol.

I have started training her to do some tricks which shes picked up on in a day.
Such as dropping items such as rings, balls etc into a toilet roll hole for a treat. She then started putting bigger items in...whatever she could find out her toy box. I tried to train her to put little rings over the peg but she somehow taught herself to take them off for a treat instead, but she won't put them on which is easier. She prefers to take all the rings off at once too...maybe she thinks she will get more treats that way! Lol.
Well, she did the once.

Started her flying training again cos I havnt really done that since she was a baby until she got a strong flyer and since then I havnt bothered seeing as she got a huge cage and I let her do whatever she wants when she's out pretty much. She always got loads of room to fly and excersise if she wants to.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> Started her flying training again cos I havnt really done that since she was a baby until she got a strong flyer and since then I havnt bothered seeing as she got a huge cage and I let her do whatever she wants when she's out pretty much. She always got loads of room to fly and excersise if she wants to.


 
when i get a parrot eventualy i wanna get a golden conure and free flying will be one of the first things i teach it  imagine peoples faces flying ya parrot in the park haha


----------

